# Just pulled babies



## seenzie (Nov 24, 2012)

Hi everyone, i am an experienced breeder and handrearer, last night i pulled my 2 week old whiteface chicks but its been more than 12 hours and one of their crops has not emptied. There were only two babies in this clutch and mum and dad were very generous in their feeds, the babies crops were massive last night one is almost completely empty but the other is half the size it was last night. My question is how long should i leave it before i intervene... and should i perhaps give some water or pedialyte, or paw paw (papia) to get things moving?? i am a little concerned as i expected to be feeding them at 7 this morning and its now 10 advice pleas


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

I recommend that you check out this sticky thread: http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=27514

It's basically a collection of links to articles on feeding and development issues in babies. The articles may help you identify what the problem is and what to do about it.

Slow crop issues are mostly associated with handfeeding but can also occur with parent feeding. Does the baby seem to be normally developed for its age?

Is it possible that the baby got chilled during the night? Chilling can interfere with digestion.


----------



## seenzie (Nov 24, 2012)

definitely not chilled at all the lowest temperature the brooder got to overnight was 28 degrees celsius, hasn't had any formula yet at all, was thinking maybe stress from being pulled?? seems normally developed for its age.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

I hope everything is OK and the food will be digested normally from now on.


----------

